# hilfe beim algo mit int



## denis.1991 (1. Okt 2016)

Erstellen Sie nun ein Java-Programm, das die Einzelzeichen ihres Namens verschlüsselt. Der Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus
soll zu den Integer-Werten der Zeichen Ihres Namens die Zahl 4 addieren.
Setzen Sie die Einzelzeichen mit den neuen Werten anschließend erneut zu einem Wort zusammen
und lassen Sie es sich anzeigen. Sie können das Ergebnis anhand der Unicode-Codepage


----------



## Dukel (1. Okt 2016)

Wo ist nun die Frage?


----------



## iBrain (1. Okt 2016)

Ich glaube er will einfach eine antwort bezogen auf die aufgabenstellung. allerdings glaube ich kaum das es etwas bringt wenn wir einfach deine aufgabe für dich lösen   kannst du vielleicht erläutern mit welchem part der aufgabe du ein problem hast?Sieht aus als würde es um eine simple cesar verschlüsselung gehen


----------



## Cromewell (1. Okt 2016)

Stichwort For-Schleife und #charAt(index)


----------



## denis.1991 (1. Okt 2016)

sorry leute meine frage ist wie man der verschlüsselungsalgo aussieht ? danke für die hilfe


----------



## JStein52 (1. Okt 2016)

Der Algorithmus ist:

zeichen += 4;


----------



## Make-Grafik (1. Okt 2016)

Naja, der Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus sieht genau so aus, wie es die Aufgabenstellung beschreibt. Du hast einen String den du zu einem Char-Array konvertierst. Dafür gibt es die Methode toCharArray() welches im String Objekt enthalten ist. Daraus kannst du die einzelnen Zeichen im Array abrufen und diese um dem Wert 4 inkrementieren. Die inkrementierten Zeichen kannst du dann wieder zu einem neuen String hinzufügen. Der Pseudocode sähe in etwa so aus:


```
name = "Dein Name"
array = name.toCharArray()
ergebnis // Hier wird das Ergebnis gespeichert

for (i = 0; i < array.länge; ++i):
    ergebnis = ergebnis & (array[i] + 4) // Das musst du allerdings noch casten (hint)

ausgabe(ergebnis)
```


----------



## Xyz1 (3. Okt 2016)

Es ist nicht so schwierig, wie es scheint:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        String name = "Dennis";
        System.out.println("Dein Name lautet: " + name);
        char[] array = name.toCharArray();
        for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
            array[i] = array[i] + 4; /* Hint: casten */
        }
        System.out.println("Verschluesselt: " + String.valueOf(array));
    }
```


```
Dein Name lautet: Dennis
Verschluesselt: Hirrmw
```

Alles habe ich nicht, ABER: Strings verbinden, ein Array erstellen, über ein Array laufen, Zeichen addieren, ein Array ausgeben, etc. 

Anmerkung: Die Cäsaren hatten übrigens noch einen Trick, bei "zu großen Zeichen", aber das wird dir selber auffallen.

Weil viele gar nicht lesen konnten, zu der Zeit, galt die Verschlüsselung als relativ SICHER.


----------

